# Cardinal but not cardinal tetra?



## nry (20 Aug 2010)

My local Maidenhead had some cardinals in which were lovely, very small and almost black with a stripe, however they were labelled as something like sudanese cardinal or similar, however as I didn't write the name down I can't find anything online about them.

I'm going to try and call past in the next few days, but in the meantime can anyone suggest what fish they may have been?


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Aug 2010)

There's a small rasbora that goes under the common name of Sundan cardinal I think.  It's latin name is Sundadanio axelrodi, a quick google should give you some info and pics.


----------



## nry (20 Aug 2010)

Excellent Ed, I think it was that one:






Found a fair bit of info, many thanks, could see me buying 20 of these over the weekend 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... s=axelrodi


----------



## nry (21 Aug 2010)

Nope, wasn't them at all!  They are a variant of the white cloud mountain minnow but a little more colourful and they are visibly different, the tank of WCCM next to these ones showed a difference in fin colouration and other subtle differences.

Probably more than I wanted, but they did me the last of the tank (about 20 or so) for the price of 18 (selling in batches of 6), all very small now so time will tell if I have too many!


----------



## nry (21 Aug 2010)

These stay around 1" max, males a bit smaller:

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... e+&id=1322





Nice choice with luck!


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2010)

They're Vietnamese White Cloud minnows.  Very nice species, like the standard white clouds.  Hope they do well for you.


----------



## nry (21 Aug 2010)

Cheers Ed, they settled in really quick.  Took an hour to acclimatise them slowly, then put the light on after they'd been in for half an hour.  They barely flinched and a few hours later their colour has really deepened, lovely active fish and they shoal nicely too


----------



## nry (21 Aug 2010)

Some fish piccies:


----------



## Gill (21 Aug 2010)

I thought it was going to be those, Wonder If the 3 Near Me have Got some in the morning. Would love it if they survive outside in the Gold WCMM Barrell.


----------



## sanj (27 Aug 2010)

Ive seen the Sundas (from Indonesia's Sunda islands I guess). Never looked quite as nice as in that photo, but then fish in stock aqauriums often dont.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 Aug 2010)

I couldn't see a lot of differences between the two, I imagine though that some people may have got them confused on the  images search.

For anyone who is interested White Cloud Mountain Minnows are Tanichthys albonubes (according to wikipedia) and the Vietnamese White Cloud Minnows are Tanichthys micagemmae. When I had a look on the Seriously fish website the two do look quite different


----------

